# [SOLVED] Need sound drivers for inspiron 6000



## Professor Freak (Jul 23, 2008)

I have been unable to locate sound drivers for a Dell Inspiron 6000. I recently installed Windows XP pro and can't find the driver disk that came with my laptop. Had no luck at Dell website either. Where can I find them?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Need sound drivers for inspiron 6000*

http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...emID=INS_PNT_6000&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## Professor Freak (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Need sound drivers for inspiron 6000*

Thank You Very Much! I went to Dell and couldn't find what I needed. You're a life-saver.


----------

